# Maiden voyage



## mega10cab (Dec 23, 2013)

After 14 days of owning the plow she finally got her first workout. Been out all night, 9hrs of plowing after working all day yesterday. She did great. Was wet heavy snow until the arctic air moved in then it froze like a rock. Damnit. My pictures arent showing up.


----------



## mega10cab (Dec 23, 2013)




----------



## mega10cab (Dec 23, 2013)




----------



## scott3430 (Dec 28, 2010)

Nice RAM pickup! How do you like the megacab? Is it long for plowing?


----------



## SnowFakers (Dec 31, 2012)

Sweet rig! Must be a long truck. All commercial plowing?


----------



## mega10cab (Dec 23, 2013)

Love the mega cab, until now lol. It is a little too much for plowing but I'll deal with it. Yes all commercial. Working for a guy that has 28 accounts. I'm doing 6 of them. One is a real big lot where wings would've been nice, but 2 are pretty tight business lots where a V would've been so very helpful. This 8' blade really does great tho so I can't complain. Started out at 1030 last night at 33 degrees. It was 7 with a -12 windchill this morning when finishing up. Needless to say everything is pure ice now.


----------



## BlueRam2500 (Jan 15, 2005)

Nice truck man!


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

Not a fan of dodge but that's a nice looking rig!


----------



## pdreibels (Dec 24, 2013)

10cab;1705807 said:


>


Really awesome shot!! I'm a Ford guy but I've loved the megacabs since the moment I sat in 1.


----------



## RS69 (Jan 6, 2013)

Nice truck and plow.


----------



## mega10cab (Dec 23, 2013)

Thanks guys. Finally laying down for sleep after 43hrs up. Night night.


----------



## mega10cab (Dec 23, 2013)




----------

